# I hate playing Daemons



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

So I went to my local gaming club for the first time tonight and I couldnt get a game in because everyone was too scared to play Daemons. That my dear friends is some bullshit. It was down to me and one other guy not having anyone to play and he still wouldnt play me (well sure he plays ogres). I was pissed, I mean Daemons are powerful, very powerful but they sure as hell arent unbeatable. I just think its really lame that I put a lot of money and time into an army that I love and I rarely get to use it in fantasy because everyone is too damn afraid of that army. Do any other Daemon players get turned down outright when you ask to battle someone?


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

well I have to say daemons are very annoying to play against because they are so OP, but me personally if i'm not playing in a tournament i don't care what i play against, or my army list.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a tough time against them with my High Elves, but I don't always loose. Daemons are a very powerful army, right up there next to every other "new release army," and a few people are scared of that, I guess. A good way to get in a game is to tell people "you always loose and you don't know why," verbatim. Gets the stupid ones _every time_.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

...that's lousy that people do that. I'd count every person who turns you down because of the army you play as having forfeited, for what it's worth. They're the ones who won't even try. 

I'd point out that daemons aren't overpowered. They're very good, yes, but not overpowered. The thing is, beating them in combat isn't that hard due to static resolution, and then daemons start popping. Greater Daemons are a huge problem, and probably the scariest things in the game, but if you can charge one, you're in good shape since you'll static it to death. If you can get a unit of goblins to stick around, they can beat a bloodthirster through static resolution. It sounds moronic, but it's true. 

Another alternative, which is admittedly pretty crappy, is to tell people you're fairly new to the game, and don't have any idea what you're doing. Unless people you play with are utter retards, then they'll realize that gives them a horrendous advantage-- Fantasy is strategic enough that if you don't know what you're doing, even the best army can't win it for you. I'd suggest throwing a few games, as well, but you have to get people to play you, first. Once they've played you, and have seen that you can be beaten (even if it is just because you threw the game), they'll be willing to play with you more readily.


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

Make sure your army list doesn't have the strongest choices available to daemons in it, print out your army list, let everyone in the club read it. Ask them to come up with a way to play against it with army lists of their own, and tell them to get in touch with you for a game when they have.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Demons are a very strong army choice - but far from unbeatable. The thing is though that less confident players might just see "demons" and give up then and there, no one wants to be slaughtered in a game, it's just no fun for anyone. I could understand if the OK player was unsure of his army, I mean OK are seriously underpowered unless you really really know what you're doing with them. I'm confident enough in my army that I'd take it against anyone, but not everyone is like that.

I think vauls ideas are probably the best, just talk to everyone about going against demons, and have them think of an army list/tactic that works against them and try it. At least it'll get you a few games, and as everyone gets used to demons they'll become more ok with playing against them. Don't take a min/maxed tournament army, but a more relaxed and fun army - that way you can still play to the best of your abilites, while not steamrolling lesser opponents. Think about challenging some new WoC armies, or Lizardman armies - they're strong, newly updated and can go toe to toe with demons easily, so you're opponent will have no excuse.

I wouldn't recommend pretending to be a noob to get a game, it really will rankle with your opponent (and the rest of the club) when you show you actually do know how to play very well - You don't want to be "that guy". 

So, talk to everyone about fighting demons, take a friendly list, challenge more powerful armies/experienced opponents, and as you get more games, more people will feel ok about taking you on.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If you can find a new Lizardmen player, play them. They are the best army (even with High Elves dispel) to counter Daemons. Let yourself get massacred. Let people know about it, and that should get you some more games.

Alternatively, ask them to come with a force tailored to beat daemons, and let them proxy. You could even help them build it if you like.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i play anyone who wants a game-ogers, deamons, newts (however i never play against dwarfs, as dwarfs vs dwarfs is boring-2000pt game lasted 30 mins, we just shot at each other for 6 turns.)
so what if i get slaughtered, i am immune to it now. (infact, if my dwarfs(or my space orks) were ever to win i think i will have a heart attack from the shock of winning- i realy need to practice deployment bad.)


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I get it alot too. People know that I can come up with an ok list. The only army to have ever slaughtered me or beat me were the lizards (new army book) They are nasty to all hell, sooo play against someone with them. Though, the fact that no one wants to play you tells me that they themselves aren't experienced enough to come up with something to thrash you! Like Vaz said, play against lizards and let them see that they can be beaten... that is if the lizard player has any skill


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I would never not play a game because i get beat 
thats sad 
its part of the fun for me
i love working out how to crack an enemy
for example eldar beat the crap out of me all the time
and i still play them and now ive worked out how to beat the pointy heads
just tell them that u have never played with ur daemons before and so u dont really know what ur doing
chances are u will get a game

if the worst comes to the worst just tell them the truth that 
they have no balls
lol


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I too would recommend Vaul's and Vaz's suggestions, inviting them to tailor build a list to yours really does hand the advantage to your opponent, so if they still wont play they need to grow up.

I will play any and all armies with my O&G, I know I will lose almost every game against the top tier tournament armies but I still play them as you learn as much from defeat as from victory. Plus it is supposed to be fun, not about winning.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

The only thing I care about when wanting to play games is that (A) I'm not playing against little kids who took everything or have no idea how much points they have and (B) is that I'm playing the same guy over and over. Saying they can't beat an army is not an excuse at all, all that's needed is a way to outsmart it.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Find a new club. really, if there all going to be childish and cry because they believe they wont win then there not the type of people you want to be playing with.

There used to be a guy that came around and refused to play people because of what they used, we don't see him any more...


----------

